# Problem with Samsung UN40MU6300 TV and Windows 10 PC - 4k @60Hz - Please help



## grecinos (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have a new Samsung UN40MU6300 40" TV.  I'm able to connect one of my Windows 10 PCs (Sager NP8651 laptop) to it at 4k, but the refresh rate maxes out at 30 Hz.  It has a dual GPU configuration.  An Intel integrated HD  Graphics 4600 and Nvidia Geforce GTX970.   I've determined that it is has something to do with the GPU because it works fine on another PC.  The other PC has a single discrete display adapter configuration, Nvidia Geforce GTX 660.  I'm able to get it to work with the TV with 4k@60Hz.  Has anyone encountered the same problem?  If so, what was your resolution?

TIA,

grecinos


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 28, 2017)

Are you using HDMI? If yes - try a different [certified] cable (HDMI 2.0-capable).
I've only seen this problem on cheap generic HDMI cables, the ones you buy for $2 in an office supply store.


----------



## grecinos (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for the response.  I'm using a "High Speed" HDMI cable.  I purchased them from Amazon.  I tried two high speed HDMI cables (from different manufacturers) thus far, and I get the same results.  Any ideas?


----------



## grecinos (Nov 8, 2017)

Follow-up Post:

I ended up purchasing a display port to HDMI adapter.  Upon using the adapter, the ability to select 60Hz at 4k was available.  Although, there is a noticeable amount of lag.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2017)

grecinos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a new Samsung UN40MU6300 40" TV.  I'm able to connect one of my Windows 10 PCs (Sager NP8651 laptop) to it at 4k, but the refresh rate maxes out at 30 Hz.  It has a dual GPU configuration.  An Intel integrated HD  Graphics 4600 and Nvidia Geforce GTX970.   I've determined that it is has something to do with the GPU because it works fine on another PC.  The other PC has a single discrete display adapter configuration, Nvidia Geforce GTX 660.  I'm able to get it to work with the TV with 4k@60Hz.  Has anyone encountered the same problem?  If so, what was your resolution?
> 
> ...




I have one of those TVs and was about to go into detailed explanations of how to fix the problem, then i realised you were talking about your laptop. It basically comes down to the laptops dual graphics - the HDMI port is physically connected to the IGP, so resolution and refresh rate support is controlled by that and not the Nvidia card


----------



## grecinos (Nov 11, 2017)

Yea,  real unusual.  I wasn't expecting any issues.  The two laptops I have with dual GPU's exhibit more problems than my older laptop with a single (discrete) GPU.  I wish there were a fix for this...


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 11, 2017)

grecinos said:


> Yea,  real unusual.  I wasn't expecting any issues.  The two laptops I have with dual GPU's exhibit more problems than my older laptop with a single (discrete) GPU.  I wish there were a fix for this...


Can't you go into the Nvidia Control Panel and deselect auto and set it to only use the GTX 970? I'm not certain but think it would work.
EDIT, if i do this on my laptop it uses my GTX 960M for what ever is hooked to the HDMI cable.


----------



## grecinos (Nov 11, 2017)

Interesting.  Are you able to change the resolution of your desktop via the Nvidia Control Panel?  Or, are you forced to use the Intel Graphics Settings?


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 11, 2017)

I have NOT connected any 4K devises but I have connected more than several external montitors of varying resolutions and all ran on the GTX960M as apposed to the integrated Intel iGPU as long as I first went in to the Nvidia Control Panel and selected the GTX960M and my only option is HDMI on my laptop for external monitors.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2017)

that doesnt work because the nvidia GPU sends it signal via the intels physical output - so the intel holds it back.


----------

